# Open source cmdline utilities for the community



## jarun (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

Just wanted to share some of my open source utilities with the community:

* Buku: Powerful command-line bookmark manager
* googler: Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the terminal
* imgd: Multiprocessing batch image resizer and rotator
* dslib: Academic C data structures library growing on itself
* keysniffer: Linux kernel module to log pressed keys in debugfs

Each of them _*does one thing and does it well*_.
Try them out. Share with friends. Contributions are welcome!

Leave some stars on GitHub if you're in love!!!

Thanks,

Arun


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

Please don't self-promote.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Please don't self-promote.



Nothing wrong with self promoting githubs, atleast he isnt promoting a paid site..


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

Well. Since every other person is here to spam, I probably overreacted.

Well, welcome OP.


----------



## jarun (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi,

I am not promoting GitHub or my page on GitHub. I am sharing some utilities which are probably useful for people. These are different perspectives.

I think there are some fundamental questions which should be answered before marking every other post with 5 links as spam:
- is there any financial gain? is the OP affiliated to the domain he is re-directing to?
- are the links useful? do you see a group of users (not necessarily including you) who might benefit from them?

Thanks,

Arun


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome to digit forum [MENTION=324538]jarun[/MENTION]. Thanks for sharing your projects, shall go through the code.


----------

